# 45-70 cast bullet plinker load



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I picked up a bunch of 405gr cast bullets no gas check and 18-20 hardness, dose anyone have a good low pressure plinker load to share. I will be shooting them in my guide gun, and thought it would be fun to have a good gopher load for the summer.


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

Whelen35,

I use 27 grains of H-4198 behind a Lyman 405 grain cast bullet. The velocity is around 1250 fps and recoil is at minimum. It makes for a pleasant close range plinker load.

Hope this helps and good shooting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have an older Lyman 45th addition that has many lead bullet loads. I use one they call factory duplication load. I don't know if you remember the BullX company, but I have about 1000 405 grain left of those. I use 38.5 gr of IMR 3031. This load is listed as 1312 fps. Even though the old books exaggerated velocities I am getting 1340 our of a 28 inch barrel 1885 Highwall. This load is for a Winchester 1886. It is a very mild load, but I have killed a few things with it.

If you are interested in even more mild recoil they list loads for the old 1873 Springfield trapdoor. 34 gr IMR 3031 gets you 1137 fps. This load in the Lyman 45th addition is their accuracy load. They don't list an accuracy load for the 405 grain out of the Winchester 1886. Out of the four accuracy loads they have listed they list IMR 3031 for two of them. They list 2400 for the light 300 gr, and IMR 4198 for the heavy 552 gr bullet.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

These sound like the loads I am looking for, thanks! Anyone else have a lite plinker load to share?


----------

